# Lola and Maisie



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Maisie was having a bone and went through it in record time! Lola takes days. As you can imagine I had a bit of trouble getting the last bit off her (too small, I don't like the little shardy bits ), she continued to crunch it up and Lola managed to pinch a bit. I had to distract them by pretending I was getting close to photograph them.. Haha! I won! Here's the photos..





































Then Lola retreated to her newly furnished doggy tent... Don't you think there room there for a little'un'?


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Looks like a little cottage built for 2!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

There is lots of room.
and wow Lola looks big here. Is that a lab she is with?


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Little Nina will fit in there perfectly


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Donna... I thought that after I took the picture! She's really not big though, Maisie is a lab and much bigger than Lola, though very lean. It must be the perspective. Lola's 9kg and just short of 12 inches to the shoulder.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Lovely lovely pics of Lovely Lovely Fluffy Bum Lola Bear.

Just want to know what she had been doing to her neck - is that labrador drool


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

She looks lovely and she's saving room for her little sis... Good girl x


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> Lovely lovely pics of Lovely Lovely Fluffy Bum Lola Bear.
> 
> Just want to know what she had been doing to her neck - is that labrador drool


Haha... No she has a little pool. She had been practicing holding her breath under water, so cute! She was immersing her head and blowing bubbles through her nose! That's why she is wet


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

Not that miss Lola bear is spoilt in any way with her pool, her tent, her comfy cushions.... 😉


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Not that miss Lola bear is spoilt in any way with her pool, her tent, her comfy cushions.... 😉


Only the best for my girl! She burst her little football today.. So cute though as she kept barking at it in a chirpy bark as if to be asking it why it was deflated.. Lol


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Awe cute! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Donna... I thought that after I took the picture! She's really not big though, Maisie is a lab and much bigger than Lola, though very lean. It must be the perspective. Lola's 9kg and just short of 12 inches to the shoulder.


I thought she was small. It is so funny she looks Maisies size and I was thinking wow how big do they grow their poos over there and I want one!!!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

dmgalley said:


> I thought she was small. It is so funny she looks Maisies size and I was thinking wow how big do they grow their poos over there and I want one!!!


It's so weird how photos do that though... I don't like how big she looks in those! Monster cockapoo! Lol! She has got a long back though! X


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

However big she is, is fine by me - there is just lots and lots of her to love


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> However big she is, is fine by me - there is just lots and lots of her to love


What is it about her Marzi? You really love her!! Thank you for thinking she's as great as she is!


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> It's so weird how photos do that though... I don't like how big she looks in those! Monster cockapoo! Lol! She has got a long back though! X


I love it. I wanted Jake to be a bit bigger and he is bigger than Lola at 23 pounds 15 inches from the shoulder.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> What is it about her Marzi? You really love her!! Thank you for thinking she's as great as she is!


I'm not sure exactly why - just one of those immediate connections - I love that she is unique and so full of character. She has the most expressive eyes and face, she's a gorgeous colour and she has such a fluffy bum


----------



## Skyesdog (Jun 7, 2012)

RuthMill said:


> Only the best for my girl! She burst her little football today.. So cute though as she kept barking at it in a chirpy bark as if to be asking it why it was deflated.. Lol


Awwww bless, Lola was like that when she burst the girls' space hopper, it was as if she was waiting for it to magically re-inflate itself! Just wait until Nina arrives and starts messing with her toys!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Awwww love the pics,she really is gorgeous and i love her wee tent too,what a fab idea xxx


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Marzi said:


> I'm not sure exactly why - just one of those immediate connections - I love that she is unique and so full of character. She has the most expressive eyes and face, she's a gorgeous colour and she has such a fluffy bum


Aw Marzi, all the things I love too! Will make sure to visit if we are ever in your area. You can have a lola snuggle!


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Skyesdog said:


> Awwww bless, Lola was like that when she burst the girls' space hopper, it was as if she was waiting for it to magically re-inflate itself! Just wait until Nina arrives and starts messing with her toys!!


I know! Haha.. She doesn't know what's coming up. I think she's going to do great. She loves other dogs so much. Can't wait to see them play and be proper pack companions.


----------

